

An API for startups in education - zpj5005
http://dev.oneschool.com

======
zpj5005
OneSchool is looking for beta users to build the first products on top of its
API.

The API is part of a larger OPEN movement to liberate data from schools and
enable startups to build amazing products from that data.
<http://oneschool.com/open>

~~~
doorty
I signed up at the bottom of that page, but I don't know how you're
distinguishing students from teachers from developers in that signup form. I'm
a developer that would like to checkout the API, assuming you have some data
in it already.

~~~
zpj5005
That's a good point. I just added it to the form but if you want us to add
that to your application email us at api@oneschool.com

------
tagawa
It talks about "the country" - is that the US?

------
niftylettuce
umm <http://i.imgur.com/UGr3D.png>

------
tylerd23
This is brilliant. How many schools are you guys at? I just signed up.

------
danso
Maybe someone at OneSchool can clear this up: <http://oneschool.com/students/>

"We're the #1 app for college students at campuses around the country. Want to
bring OneSchool to your campus? Email us and we'll get back to you faster than
you can say "I need you now.""

Really? It's been awhile since I've been a student on campus, but I'd venture
to guess that Facebook, Shazaam, Pandora, and Instagram are all more
ubiquitous than OneSchool. In terms of use, at least, and probably in terms of
install rate.

So I'm guessing that there is a specific category and specific use that maybe
OneSchool is the leader in. But whoever wrote the copy for that webpage
clearly does not think such distinctions matter or that OneSchool's customers
are the kind to be bamboozled by such a claim. But I think most API developers
do care about such things as granularity of data.

